# The Road Warrior (1981) movie fans. You must see this!!!



## Rosal76 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have never seen so many behind the scene photos of this movie, anywhere, even on the most prominent Mad Max/Road Warrior fan sites. If you love the movie as much as I do, I'm sure you'll be gawking at these pics, too. Aside from the movie, I'm a huge fan of 70's muscle cars so I like the pics even more. 

Some of my personal favorites from the site:

Kjell Nilsson (Lord Humongus) on set without his mask on.

Production crew member driving his (Lord Humongus) vehicle.

Various villian vehicles being worked on/repaired in the garage.

Anyways, there are 19 pages of pics of this awesome movie.

42nd Street


----------



## skeels (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweet man. Grew up on that movie. Thanks!


----------



## wankerness (Feb 20, 2013)

I think that's one of the top 10 action movies of all time, easily. Great link.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 20, 2013)

God, this was such a cool movie. Hell, I'm going to go grab it from the library, it's been too long.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 20, 2013)

For fucks sake Mel Gibson!!! What happened to you man? This movie is a must have...like Skeels....grew up on this and it is one of my faves.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 20, 2013)

AWESOME!


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought there was going to a link for a Road Warrior remake. It's inevitable.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know if it's inevitable, lots of wildly influential movies never get remade and probably never will. This one for example has such a simplistic story and its setting has become so ubiquitous that it's easier to just rip it off than pay for the rights to remake it. Especially since it's a sequel and the original isn't popular enough to warrant a remake. Movie companies can make more off playing reruns of it constantly than they would playing it on TV, which is why stuff like Beverly Hills Cop, Lethal Weapon, etc doesn't get remade but zillions of horror movies do since they're not able to play Texas Chainsaw Massacre or The Hills Have Eyes or I Spit On Your Grave ten times a week on TBS/USA. Not to mention it's far cheaper to do a remake of a horror movie than something that happens out in the middle of the desert featuring zillions of crazy costumes and custom-built vehicles.

In other news, there was a mad max 4 announced a while back that was going to have Tom Hardy as the main character and was going to take place 30 years after Thunderdome. That could be awesome if they go through with it.

EDIT: Oh damn, apparently they already finished filming it and now it's in post. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392190/reference A few big actors in there, and it's made by the same guy who made the first three.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 27, 2013)

If the new Mad Max is more like the Road Warrior or the first one I'd dig it. I really didn't like Thunderdome that much... Mad Max is all about somewhat gay lookin guys in leather and bondage gear driving crazy hot rods through the desert shooting guns and crossbows at each other, not Tina Turner.

This behind the scenes stuff is pretty cool though


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 27, 2013)

For any of you guys who might be interested and may have not known...

Many years ago before Mel Gibson started to direct movies and whatnot, there was a script for Mad Max 4 and Mel was going to be in it. I can't remember all the details that I was told but instead of fuel being the resource that everyone wanted, it would be pure, uninfected human blood. Apparently, the radiation from nuclear holocaust has tainted/mutated the blood of humans in the script and so, pure human blood was needed to survive. Script sounds cool but way to sci-fi for me to be a Mad Max movie. I believe the individual who told me this got the info from Starlog, a science fiction movie magazine that started in 1976 and ended in 2009.


----------

